# Free Baby Gt's



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My Green Terrors bred again about 6 weeks ago and I fear the male is about to eat the offspring like he did last time they bred.

I have nowhere to put them so I am offering them up for free to whomever wants to come get them.

The parents are wild caught GT's from Shark Aquarium, GREAT COLORS!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

damn you being so far!
id love a GT
hope you sell em bud. breeding fish can be a pain in the butt more then lucrative sometimes


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Bake....How many do you have.
I'm interested...where are living again?

Any day this week except Friday. Any chance you could meet during the day?

Kris


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

notaverage said:


> Bake....How many do you have.
> I'm interested...where are living again?
> 
> Any day this week except Friday. Any chance you could meet during the day?
> ...


PM replied...

I can maybe meet you up on Thursday. I'll give you a shout later in the week...


----------

